
One of the names in The New York Times tomorrow is a murder victim - mrfusion
https://mobile.twitter.com/timcrimmins/status/1264340227436556291
======
boomboomsubban
I'd expect around 5% of the entries have some error, as humans are in charge
of the New York Times.

